# Homemade 4wd cooler/ice chest



## Ol' 30-30 (Apr 9, 2009)

A buddy of mine has a Rubbermaid ice chest like the one below but I can’t find them anywhere. They’re great for the beach or mud at the deer camp and I'm tired of being second fiddle.    The closest is a 2 wheeled cooler that Igloo sells for around $100.  

http://www.igloo-store.com/zoom.asp?edpZ=57676

I’ve got a few ice chest laying around so I’m wanting to build my own.  Has anybody kicked this idea around before?  The first thought would be to have fixed 6" or 8"pneumatic rear wheels on back and swivel pneumatic caster wheels up front.  My only concern is that the sand would get into the swivels on the caster swivel???  This place has the ideal caster housings and wheels but they are like $250 for 4. 
http://www.wheeleez.com/utility-carts.php


Any ideas?


----------



## GAX (Apr 9, 2009)

Better idea..


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 9, 2009)

gaxtreme said:


> Better idea..



Pretty cool cooler but it ain't very well equiped 







Were is the cup/can holder?????????????????


----------



## earl (Apr 9, 2009)

And if you had one of them double lids you could drink and drive without stopping . I must say though that is a serious party train.


----------



## GAX (Apr 9, 2009)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Pretty cool cooler but it ain't very well equiped
> 
> Were is the cup/can holder?????????????????



That's what this is for...


----------



## whiskers (Apr 9, 2009)

This one would work.

http://www.nextag.com/norob/PtitleS...tgYDTNfIH0/JIGyv/xRjzMjAuA==&ptitle=644298605


----------



## whiskers (Apr 9, 2009)

or this

http://www.nextag.com/norob/PtitleS...tgYDVvc0UC/DDGm0d8RPaAZuXQ==&ptitle=573673980


----------



## whiskers (Apr 9, 2009)

this one for the beach

http://s3files.core77.com/blog/images/coolroll_a.jpg


----------



## GAX (Apr 9, 2009)

whiskers said:


> this one for the beach
> 
> http://s3files.core77.com/blog/images/coolroll_a.jpg




Dude! This one is cool!!


----------



## Ol' 30-30 (Apr 10, 2009)

That last one's crazy.  The 1st on is what is posted in my 1st post and the second one the ires are too this for sand.  I bet that third one costs $500 and I've never seen one.  Where did you find it?


----------



## whiskers (Apr 10, 2009)

googled   typed in  coolers with 4 wheels     it was one of the links that came up.  one place had some wheels to add to coolers


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 10, 2009)

Ol' 30-30 said:


> A buddy of mine has a Rubbermaid ice chest like the one below but I can’t find them anywhere. They’re great for the beach or mud at the deer camp and I'm tired of being second fiddle.    The closest is a 2 wheeled cooler that Igloo sells for around $100.
> 
> I’ve got a few ice chest laying around so I’m wanting to build my own.  Has anybody kicked this idea around before?  The first thought would be to have fixed 6" or 8"pneumatic rear wheels on back and swivel pneumatic caster wheels up front.  My only concern is that the sand would get into the swivels on the caster swivel???  This place has the ideal caster housings and wheels but they are like $250 for 4.
> http://www.wheeleez.com/utility-carts.php
> ...



I built this.


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 10, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> I built this.


 
Excellent, thanks for the idea(s) !

I've been wanting to put together a "do all" carrier and the idea of using plastic pvc sounds great.  When I have the time, I plan on also getting some holders for umbrellas and gear, too.  All that 'stuff' is always a headache taking it to the water, even on hard sand.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 10, 2009)

See this thread I started in the fishin forums.It shows more details.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=330159


----------



## Ol' 30-30 (Apr 11, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> See this thread I started in the fishin forums.It shows more details.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=330159



Thanks for the input, as an update I'm changing up my design.  I'm leaning towards a silod rear axle with 12" pnumatic tires and skis mounted up front so I can slide it in and out of a truck bed.  I'll just pick up on the front where the skis are and go.


----------

